# Am I overeacting?



## Nothingbetter (Feb 5, 2015)

My husband started a side job of dropping/picking up hostesses to/from work, from 6pm to 6am. I really don't like the idea of this. I have explained this to him and pleaded for him to not do this job (the pay is even so little for the hours) but he said I was overeacting. I trust him but I think I am a bit sensitive because we have not had sex for over 6 months and there is no intimacy at all between us anymore. When I try, he pulls away. But he looked really eager and excited to do this job, it was written all over his face. Am I overeacting...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What kind of hostesses? But it doesn't sound like you're overreacting. 

C


----------



## Nothingbetter (Feb 5, 2015)

PBear said:


> What kind of hostesses? But it doesn't sound like you're overreacting.
> 
> C


Ladies who men pay money for sexual acts.. I'm not sure if hostess is the name for those people. They are so attractive, and I am just an average woman with no boobs lol I'm sure he won't even look at me after spending every day looking at them.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

So he's driving around escorts? Would be be doing security for them as well? Is it legal where you live?
I would not be ok with that at all. Doesn't matter how pretty they are.


----------



## Nothingbetter (Feb 5, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> So he's driving around escorts? Would be be doing security for them as well? Is it legal where you live?
> I would not be ok with that at all. Doesn't matter how pretty they are.


I don't think security, just dropping them off I think.. There are lots of those escorts around here so I assume it is legal.. I told him I will move out if he keeps doing this job, but he just smirked and left.. so I guess I better move out


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I would and I'd look into the legality of it all too. Lots of them doesn't = legal and it could make things tricky in court for the divorce. Are you able to support yourself? Any kids?


----------



## Nothingbetter (Feb 5, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I would and I'd look into the legality of it all too. Lots of them doesn't = legal and it could make things tricky in court for the divorce. Are you able to support yourself? Any kids?


Oh ok I will have to look into it then. We've only been married for 1.5 yrs so no kids or mortgage or anything like that.. I'm glad to hear I'm not overacting and that it is something I can be angry about!


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sniffing a troll here ....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Why would call girls need someone to drive them to and from their appointments? The only thing I can think of would be that they are not legally in the country, they do not know how to drive or get around town, and therefore they are likely sex trafficking victims being forced to work as call girls.

So...your H is okay with that?


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Anon Pink said:


> Why would call girls need someone to drive them to and from their appointments? The only thing I can think of would be that they are not legally in the country, they do not know how to drive or get around town, and therefore they are likely sex trafficking victims being forced to work as call girls.
> 
> So...your H is okay with that?


I know a woman, a former escort, who met her first husband because he used to drive her to her "appointments."


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

No you're not overreacting in the slightest. The pivotal point is that you haven't been intimate in 6 months. I would be highly upset if my H had this job.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

First thing that triggers my mind is..............does he really even have this job? I would follow him or check on this one day.

2nd, what human being on this planet is "excited about a job"? Especially the one you described. Seriously, that's suspicious.

3rd, sleep is a vital part of our health, without it.....it's a downward spiral. Does he realize what's at risk here from a health perspective?

4th, no sex/intimacy? And he is happy to go to work.

Sounds to me like his work = getting some, but I really hope I'm wrong here.

PS. I thought we were talking about Donut/cake deliveries here.LMAO

Driving *****s? LMAO, that's quite inappropriate for a married men. And quite dangerous for one that has no sex in a relationship.

He is happy cause he will probably get some......
I would def sit him down and talk to him about lack of intimacy (this is primary issue) and lack of sleep/health.

Rest, I would check on.......


----------



## AlisonBlaire (Feb 5, 2015)

I've got alarm bells ringing and seeing all those red flags. No, I don't think you are overreacting in the slightest. You have instincts - what do you think they're trying to tell you?


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

OP:

all the rest aside, your husband sounds like a real sleazy character. and that is a relatively kind assessment. what gives with that??


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd be more worried about the legality of it than him getting some on the side (although since he's so happy to run off to work, that's also a concern). Your average independent sex worker doesn't typically have a chauffeur. I'd be concerned about who they're working for.

Your husband can't get in trouble for just driving people around. He could easily just say "I'm only the driver, I don't know what they're doing between getting out of and into the car". However, if these girls are working for an organized group (and in turn, your husband would also be working for this group), sh*t can fly.


----------

